# Lea Seydoux & Adèle Exarchopoulos - 'Blau ist eine warme Farbe' / 'La vie d'Adèle' (x9)



## dianelized20 (28 Mai 2014)

Lea kannte ich ja schon, aber Adèle Exarchopoulos haut mich echt vom Hocker :WOW:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## beachkini (26 Sep. 2015)

'Blue Is The Warmest Colour' oder auch 'Blue Is the Warmest Color' fuer die Suche. :thx:


----------



## fischerboss (2 März 2017)

tolle frauen...danke


----------

